# Chihuahua/Pomeranian umbrella



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

I got a package today from my parents and found inside a red paw umbrella with chihuahaus and pomeranians on it . They found it while they were on vaccation and just needed to get it for me. Its so cute and I love it!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

_OMG, thats beautiful, i want one !!!!!!!_


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

so cute


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

That is cute.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i really want one, my 2 favourite breeds


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh I love that!! How cute!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I want one too!!!!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:that would be perfect 4 me-i have 4 chis n 1 pom.a rare find


----------

